# Dead lifting belts.



## ecarg (Jan 2, 2010)

Evening all. Im thinking about getting a support belt for when i do my deadlifting. In your opinions what would be the best type of belt to get for such an exercise. Cheers


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Leather, prong or lever, 4 inches deep and 10-13 mm thick. Use it for squats too. Do not use it for bicep curls.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I have one for sale inzer forever belt


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Look for a proper powerlifting belt like DMCC suggests.

Do not buy a cheapo.


----------



## ecarg (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers guys. Oh and DMCC not that im going to but for just out of interest why not for arm curls?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

ecarg said:


> Cheers guys. Oh and DMCC not that im going to but for just out of interest why not for arm curls?


because you'd look like a tool! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What Cam93 said. Do that in my gym and you'd be shot.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

you dont need a support if you're doing light weights.

however if you are lifting what you find 'uncomfortable' then use a belt.

can get a decent one cheap enough.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> I have one for sale inzer forever belt


I use one of them, very very good belt


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i prefer to use no belt, unless im going below 5 reps.

Feels more comfortable without.


----------

